# Gorron in Mayenne - anyone know it?



## Joseph2020*

Is Gorron Town Centre a good Place to buy? I have found a beautiful Property in Gorron, Mayenne, Pays-de-la-Loire. It requires work, ie fitting kitchen, decorating and loft conversion. I do not know the area at all but it looks nice and has all the amenities my family and I want. I have visited a few times and spoken to a few business owner and they said go for it.


----------



## OldBlokeInACaravan

Hi Joseph, I bought a house and shop premises at the end of 2018 in Oisseau, so only 14km from 'you' I don't know Gorron well but have visited, I too found the place nice, if you want to private message me please feel free cheers Dave


----------



## Clic Clac

Joseph2020* said:


> Is Gorron Town Centre a good Place to buy?


Depends what you mean by a good place :

To live/holiday?

Nightlife?

Schools?

Jobs?

Crime rate?

Where do you live at the moment, what nationality are you and what do you intend to use the place for?


----------



## Joseph2020*

To live Permanently, retiring from the UK and moving to France. Is it safe from crime and violence?


----------



## Bevdeforges

If you're retiring, there are a few other factors to take into account. I take it Gorron is fairly rural, so you may want to consider long-term requirements - such as access to medical services, transport (particularly to and from the closest large town with shopping and other resources) and your own linguistic abilities - though you mention that you've talked with people in the area, so I take it you're fairly comfortable with French.

One thing to check for is the town website (usually run by the mairie). https://gorron.org/index.php/fr/ With some careful perusal of the town website you can generally get some idea of what the "big issues" in town are, and some towns offer an online version of their town newsletter.


----------



## Joseph2020*

Thank you for your response, I appreciate it. There are a few British expats in the area. I like village life, just had it with city living and the rat race. Just want a bit of Peace and quiet. A slow pace of life, if I am honest.


----------



## Joseph2020*

Hi Dave, I want to PM you but can’t find where to do it on here. I’m new to this, so not familia with the lay out. How do I do that? Thanks


----------



## OldBlokeInACaravan

Joseph2020* said:


> Hi Dave, I want to PM you but can’t find where to do it on here. I’m new to this, so not familia with the lay out. How do I do that? Thanks


No problem, quick links (at the top) send new private message (on the left) cheers. Dave


----------



## suein56

Joseph2020* said:


> Hi Dave, I want to PM you but can’t find where to do it on here. I’m new to this, so not familia with the lay out. How do I do that? Thanks


You will have to wait a bit .. until you have made another post .. I think you have to have made at least 5 posts before you can send a pm.


----------



## Bevdeforges

suein56 said:


> You will have to wait a bit .. until you have made another post .. I think you have to have made at least 5 posts before you can send a pm.


And after you make your 5th post, give the system an hour or so to update itself to give you PM privileges. (Please don't make a nonsense post to get to your 5th.)


----------



## berkinet

OldBlokeInACaravan said:


> No problem, quick links (at the top) send new private message (on the left) cheers. Dave


Or, to the right of the user's name at the top of each post/response, you will find a small circle, usually green (online) or gray. Click the circle and then click _Send a message to..._




​


----------



## 95995

berkinet said:


> Or, to the right of the user's name at the top of each post/response, you will find a small circle, usually green (online) or gray. Click the circle and then click _Send a message to..._View attachment 92820​


You don't have to click on the circle, you can just click on the poster's name to get the drop-down menu.


----------



## Joseph2020*

Hi Dave,
As a new member, I am not allowed to PM existing members and there are also other restrictions.I will come back to you when I’m over this. Thanks


----------



## berkinet

Joseph2020* said:


> ..,I will come back to you when I’m over this. Thanks


FYI, You ARE over it


----------



## ccm47

With regard to your safety in Mayenne maybe you should check out this website https://www.cascoronavirus.fr/stats/liens/france
and compare it with other départements.

You might also find this link to the ouest paper useful https://www.ouest-france.fr/pays-de-la-loire/mayenne/

Both sites should give you some clarity on safety etc.


----------



## OldBlokeInACaravan

Joseph2020* said:


> Hi Dave,
> As a new member, I am not allowed to PM existing members and there are also other restrictions.I will come back to you when I’m over this. Thanks


Converse by email if you wish? To be fair the messaging system is a bit clunky!


----------



## Joseph2020*

Thanks a lot Berkinet, I tried it and it worked.


----------



## Joseph2020*

Thank you for the websites they are useful.


----------



## Joseph2020*

Thank you very much for all your response.

Joseph2020*


----------



## KennethW

OldBlokeInACaravan said:


> Hi Joseph, I bought a house and shop premises at the end of 2018 in Oisseau, so only 14km from 'you' I don't know Gorron well but have visited, I too found the place nice, if you want to private message me please feel free cheers Dave


You post was quite some time ago, but noticed you moved to Oisseau. I bought a house in Oisseau at the end of 2021, are you still here in the village? I've not found any English speakers yet and my French is improving very very slowly.


----------

